# Dancing worms



## TheDrake (Jul 18, 2012)

'dancing' is the classic tubifex move

Bump: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxYBiBi3EbE


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

Not sure on ID but if they are bothersome you could siphon them out and send me some :hihi: I'm trying to seed my tank with all kinds of "micro fauna"


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

TheDrake said:


> 'dancing' is the classic tubifex move
> 
> Bump: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxYBiBi3EbE


After watching the video, that would explain why some seem to be standing very still. That would be the tubes. Interesting. 

But are these things ever dancing.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Wilderman204 said:


> Not sure on ID but if they are bothersome you could siphon them out and send me some :hihi: I'm trying to seed my tank with all kinds of "micro fauna"


. I never siphon water out nor do any water change. This tank has those worms, hydras and something that seem to be Ostracods(Seed shrimp). None of my other thank is like that. Fishes don't seem to be bothered.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mariostg said:


> . I never siphon water out nor do any water change. This tank has those worms, hydras and something that seem to be Ostracods(Seed shrimp). None of my other thank is like that. Fishes don't seem to be bothered.


Never.... Like never ever? No water changes at all??? Must be some good balance going on it that tankroud: awesome! Is it the one in your sig?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

How can you keep the trace element levels up?


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Wilderman204 said:


> Never.... Like never ever? No water changes at all??? Must be some good balance going on it that tankroud: awesome! Is it the one in your sig?


The one on my signature was setup in July 2014. No water change since then.  I know it's not a year yet... 
Same for my 3 other tanks. Top up only.

Bump:


Betta132 said:


> How can you keep the trace element levels up?


Fish food. The only trace elements that cannot be provided by fish food are iron and boron I read. The mix I add (no strict rule) contains both. Or so the label says...


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

July 2015? How did you fit a 75gallon in your DeLorean?
Lol


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

The Big Buddha said:


> July 2015? How did you fit a 75gallon in your DeLorean?
> Lol


Nice observation . Correction made.


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

I changed some substrate yesterday out from rock to sand, then did a WC and it must of disturbed the worms in the gravel because suddenly they all came to the top and sides, were a ton of them.. startled me a bit until I read that there normal detritus worms, they all were back hiding a few hours later... 

seems like worms making a sudden appearance may be a sign some parameters have just made a dramatic change.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

nayr said:


> I changed some substrate yesterday out from rock to sand, then did a WC and it must of disturbed the worms in the gravel because suddenly they all came to the top and sides, were a ton of them.. startled me a bit until I read that there normal detritus worms, they all were back hiding a few hours later...
> 
> seems like worms making a sudden appearance may be a sign some parameters have just made a dramatic change.


Mine are not hiding  they stay there in plain sight. Since tubifex are considered fish food, I am not going to bother.


----------

